# OSGi Bundle-ClassPath



## Generic1 (9. Feb 2013)

Hallo,

ich will in meinem Bundle externe JARs verwenden. Ohne diese externen JARs funktionierts einwandfrei, wenn ich die externen JARs zum Bundle-Classpath hinzufüge, schaut der Bundle-Classpath so aus: 


```
Bundle-ClassPath: .,
 lib/
```

Da bekomm ich aber dann diese Exception: 

org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator configadmin.Activator for bundle ConfigAdmin is invalid
und weiter unten dann eine ClasspathException: mein.package.Activator

Weis jemand was ich da machen muss, damit der Activator wieder gefunden wird?
Vielen Dank!!
lg
Generic1


----------



## Generic1 (9. Feb 2013)

OK, ich hab was gefunden: 

http://www.java-forum.org/plattformprogrammierung/111231-bundle-findet-activator-classnotfoundexception.html

das ist aber mehr als vage, diese vorgehensweise, dass man in den Args was hinzufügen muss, naja.


----------



## TheWhiteShadow (10. Feb 2013)

Du musst auch alle Jars in den Pfad schreiben, nicht nur das Verzeichnis.
Wie soll der Classloader die sonst finden, wenn er nur das Verzeichnis und die Klasse mit package kennt? Da fehlt im einfach noch der Dateiname.


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2013)

Am Besten ist sogar wenn du aus dein externen jars einfach OSGi-Bundle machst...


----------

